# Turboed 95 Nissan Altima (Thinking about selling)



## jadams215 (Jan 28, 2007)

Let me know what yall think


----------



## altima1993 (Dec 23, 2007)

i was wondering how much did the turbo kit cost you because i want to put a turbo on mine.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hes giving the car to me.


----------



## altima1993 (Dec 23, 2007)

i wouldnt want that car i have 1 exactly like that jus wit the r34 body kit. i just like the turbo engine because i would like to do that to mine in a year or so


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i was just kidding yo.


----------



## jadams215 (Jan 28, 2007)

Well the car I would probably sell as a shell... But the engine and everything else im willing to sell... Im still thinking of a price but offers are very welcome...


----------



## lvlonkey (Dec 24, 2007)

why arent you selling the whole thing together?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if you decide to sell it bro - all or part, let me know first.


----------



## jadams215 (Jan 28, 2007)

Im just trying to earn as much as possible from it... Oh ya asleep ill be sure to let you know bro... this engine may be the one to complete your project


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hell, the engine and the shell... my shell is trashed.


----------



## jadams215 (Jan 28, 2007)

Shit its whatever man... im getting rid of it just enough to buy that silvia...


----------



## Alty96 (Dec 22, 2007)

How much do you have invested in the turbo system? I don't want to lowball you. Have you put it on a dyno or the track.....any idea in horse power? how much boost you running? stock internals ? How much would you like to get for the whole turbo system and motor if you want to sell them together ? How any miles are on the turbo and engine?


----------



## jadams215 (Jan 28, 2007)

Alty96 said:


> How much do you have invested in the turbo system? I don't want to lowball you. Have you put it on a dyno or the track.....any idea in horse power? how much boost you running? stock internals ? How much would you like to get for the whole turbo system and motor if you want to sell them together ? How any miles are on the turbo and engine?


The turbo system has over $8k invested... It is a plug and play and your off and running... would take you nothing but the install of engine... 

Built block: 300 miles on it
Eagle Rods
Arias Pistons
Bored Low compression
ARP studs
Felpro Head Gasket (better for our altimas)
Garret GT28 Turbo (brand new only 65 miles on it
Turbo XS intercooler
Aeromotive FPR w/ braided lines
Walbro 255lph fuel pump
370cc injectors
custom aluminum intercooler piping
full turbo back 2.75inch exhaust
Manual Boost controller(boost set at 12psi)
Dyno numbers were projected between 275-300 on a good run at 12psi... Had a dyno appointment for next month... the turbo is good for over 400hp and the engine is good for more... at 24psi of boost you would NOT blow the engine... if you wanted for track use

There is more stuff i forgot to mention like Brand New 17inch Motegi DP12 rims wrapped in Falken 529 Performance Tires (300 miles on the both)

Kicker CVR sound system with a plasma panasonic head unit


For just the engine and turbo kit I was looking at around 4-5k... Alot of time and money has been invested... For the everything i was looking 6.5k and i would deliver up to 3hours from where im at and not charge gas 

But let me know these prices ARE NEGOTIABLE... basically OBO


----------



## Alty96 (Dec 22, 2007)

Did you build the block or buy it ? I'm assuming it has clevite bearings ? What are you doing for a computer, programed or standalone ? Do you still have you boxes and receipts for everything? How many miles are on the shell? Will you post pictures of the interior? Anything done to the suspension ? Where are you located ? Whats so special about the silvia ? seems like you would be enjoying the altima seems still pretty new build......


----------



## jadams215 (Jan 28, 2007)

Alty96 said:


> Did you build the block or buy it ? I'm assuming it has clevite bearings ? What are you doing for a computer, programed or standalone ? Do you still have you boxes and receipts for everything? How many miles are on the shell? Will you post pictures of the interior? Anything done to the suspension ? Where are you located ? Whats so special about the silvia ? seems like you would be enjoying the altima seems still pretty new build......


The block was built... It was a stock blck... why would i buy it?? JWT tuned ecu... if you want to upgrade you send back for 100 bucks.... I have receipts... not boxes.... The shell has 210k miles with Tokiko struts and i have lowering springs but dont want to install... Also have custom vinyl racing seats (corbeua) and a custom backseat to match... Im located in atlanta georgia... I want to take up drifting... a buddy took me out a few days ago and i fell in love... just cant do with the altima... if i dont sell ill just keep as a DD... so its no biggy to me... Just dont want two cars really


----------



## Alty96 (Dec 22, 2007)

I noticed the turbo is slammed against the radiator and missing the cooling fans, are you having problems with it running warm ?


----------



## jadams215 (Jan 28, 2007)

Fans are on the opposit side.... You actually get more airflow that way


----------



## ILIKEB00bies (Dec 25, 2007)

would this fit into a 97 nissan altima... check my sig for pics and specs send me a message very interested


----------



## jadams215 (Jan 28, 2007)

NEED THIS CAR GONE ASAP! $4,500 TAKES CAR WITH ALL PARTS AND TITLE WILL BE GIVEN... CLEAR TITLE... SOMEONE TAKE THIS OFF MY HANDS


----------



## flawless772 (Jan 1, 2008)

how fast is the car from 0-60 with the turbo turned on?


----------

